# Bextra ?



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Have you tried this med for pain?It is suppost to be very easy on the stomach!!20mg a day.... http://www.bextra.com/index.asp?o=8830658|6761710|0


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This topic has been moved to the Products, Services, and Websites ForumTopics automatically close when moved, so I apologize for closing the topic when I moved it! I've reopened it, and I'm leaving a copy of it in both forums.Thanks for your patience, I haven't been wearing the moderator's hat very long


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

My gyn doc gave this to me for menstral cramping and my stepmom takes it for arthritis and swears by it. She has arthritic hips and tried most of the arthritis drugs and this one did wonders for her.


----------

